# water alarm



## whitey (14 May 2011)

Hi again
diy bonanza again. after problems with my old EX600 (leaking) I've decided to fit water alarm inside the cabinet, details underneath. water alarm from B&Q £6 baseplate from my old hood 2h cutting/glueing/fitting.


----------



## nayr88 (14 May 2011)

Good thinking. Smart little tray too.

What reg is that on the clarke weld bottle?do you order your clarke weld bottles online? 

Cheers


----------



## Johno2090 (14 May 2011)

Yeah you order them online, I use them too work out at about £13 a bottle for a 600g  Great Idea might set this up myself im paranoid of my DIY joints :/


----------



## Bobtastic (29 May 2011)

I like the look of this too. Very ingenius!


----------

